# System language messed up after 'refresh', unable to remove/reinstall language pack



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I installed Windows 8 Pro and installed an additional language(let's say it's B) pack, changed system display language to B, and system locale to B.

And I got infinite BSOD after installing some drivers(not related to language pack, just I made mistake installing old programs), so I 'refresh'ed the system.

Guess what, after the refresh, system display was set to English(united kingdom, which is default), AND system locale remained as language B.

This is the problematic part;
1.I CANNOT change system display language to B, it says it's unavailable.
2.The system regards the language pack is already installed because I can still use B as system locale.
3.I cannot reinstall or remove the language pack. LPKSETUP doesn't detect B.

SO i'm pretty much stuck, and I don't want to reinstall just to change the system display language.

Is there any solution to this(removing/reinstalling language pack)?


----------

